# Pouring concrete around gas line



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*how did you happen to 'find' it ? was it located by your state's 811 service ? i'd call your gas co 1st as that line's not yours,,, you'll probably have to place that line inside a pvc pipe to make an acceptable foundation penetration,,, when backfilling, there are required steps & safeties to be followed*


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think they will want to move the meter.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Call the provider, they own the line, up to your meter, after the meter you own the line.

Not supposed to encase it, it must be replaceable, so that means a PVC sheath, or other way to remove and replace it, if it gets a failure.

And the gas inspector can "red flag", your house, if the find anything that they consider dangerous.

Piping rusts encased in concrete, and causes a leak, resulting in a possible explosion.

Do it right, and save lives.



ED


----------



## cg2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

stadry said:


> *how did you happen to 'find' it ? was it located by your state's 811 service ? i'd call your gas co 1st as that line's not yours,,, you'll probably have to place that line inside a pvc pipe to make an acceptable foundation penetration,,, when backfilling, there are required steps & safeties to be followed*


It was about a foot over from where they said it would be.


----------



## cg2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Not supposed to encase it, it must be replaceable, so that means a PVC sheath, or other way to remove and replace it, if it gets a failure.


Is that a sheath that can be put on to the existing pipe? Like a tube that has a slit down the side?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

cg2000 said:


> Is that a sheath that can be put on to the existing pipe? Like a tube that has a slit down the side?


I would do a single cut in a 2" pve pipe see if that will open enough to go over it. If not cut again taking out an inch and then tape the crap out of it in place.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We run into this on a regular basis (not online, but in real life), and I'll generally wrap the pipe in soft expansion joint and cuta 4"PVC pipe down the length, and wrap it over the top.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

cg2000 said:


> Is that a sheath that can be put on to the existing pipe? Like a tube that has a slit down the side?


Yes, You can take a "fun-noodle", and slip it around the pipe, to hold the concrete away from the pipe while pouring the concrete, then after the concrete sets up, you can remove the foam from the hole, and the pipe has great room, but this leaves a hole for water, critters, and heat loss. 

It will need weatherproofing, which is expected, with any hole in a foundation.

The slit PVC is another way, as well as a cardboard tube, a couple of soup cans, end to end, anything to allow the piping to be removable if needed. 

ED


----------



## cg2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> I would do a single cut in a 2" pve pipe see if that will open enough to go over it. If not cut again taking out an inch and then tape the crap out of it in place.


Thanks for the suggestion, I did this, managed to do it with a single slit in the pipe and wedging it open with piece of wood while slipping it over. Not remotely easy, but once taped over it'll be sturdy. I'll let you know how city inspection goes.


----------



## cg2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just to close this out, i talked with a few contractors and general consensus is to wrap the line in either a foam or fiberglass insulation tape to prevent direct contact with the pipe (I'm not sure if that's for some kind of physical abrasion protection, to allow for expansion / contraction of concrete and or pipe, or to make it possible to pull the pipe out and replace it in the future). 

I slit a 2"PVC pipe down it's length and levered it over and wrapped that in PVC pipe wrap. I figured it would leave a nice clean conduit through the slab for easy replacement if needed.

The inspector didn't even seem to notice it was there, I didn't press him on it, but it passed inspection and is now encased in concrete until there's a huge earthquake.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The tape is probably for a corrosion inhibitor.

IL plumbing code drawing:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Great that it passed inspection, on the first try.

I'll nearly guarantee that if the tube were not there, that you would be having a second try, very soon.

They may not tell you that they saw it, but if it is not there, they will tell you that it fails, and fix it before anything else happens.


They don't dicker where an explosion is bound to happen sometime later. 

Their name is on the paperwork, as the inspector, and they are liable for any damages that might occur anytime later.

Insurance companies don't care how long it takes, they will squirm out of paying anything, to victims, if they can prove that negligence has happened.

And then the inspector is "on the hook".


ED


----------

